# Shi Flats Boat



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> my pole is 16' extended. like 8' maybe collapse. slides right in on side of my decoys. why have a dog stand? dog can operate from the boat?


Maybe I'll give mine a try again. I still tuck the boat down from me most of the time. That boat is still a little wider than the corn rows and can still knock down corn pushing it through. All depends on what I find at my spot when I get there. If I can get it easily back a handful of rows and not have to push it down too far than I will.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a ten foot sit in kayak. Six pack of goose floaters on the bow. Marsh seat tucks in the rear storage, put on the lid, use my gear bag as a back rest. Gun tucked into the kayak by my hip.

Jet sled one holds two dozen duck decoys.

I can be to the far end of the 30's or 40's an hour after I pull into Hulien as even with a sled paddling 4mph isn't a big deal. Usually just pimp on the ride back.

Nice part is to pull the dikes, pull up, gear bag goose decoys and paddle go over, unhook the sled (caribeaner clip) pull it over, grab kayak pull it over, set bag down, clip on sled, gone. If there's a line I just go around it.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Jan 7, 2019)

Airboat???


----------



## jookdog (Feb 18, 2021)

large mod-v's dig in and are heavy. got stuck short a few times when the river was short of the pullover posts and could not budge boat with two people. luckily got some help pushing it the rest of the 8' to the river. 

have a riveted 1436 and they are nice and light. flimsy though..


----------



## jookdog (Feb 18, 2021)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> war eagles are an exception. their "V" is very minor in comparison to most V's.


\
i thought i was told that the mod-v does not handle a mud motor as well as a flat bottom? harder to steer??


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jookdog said:


> \
> i thought i was told that the mod-v does not handle a mud motor as well as a flat bottom? harder to steer??


not ideal, but not bad either compared to some others. buddy has 37 EFI on his and his goes pretty good.


----------

